# what to do with baby shrimps?



## bumcrumb (13 Jul 2010)

hey all, 
i got myself 10 cherry red shrimp a few months back and since then they have bred and produced babys after babys and i now have around the 40ish mark plus another mother shrimp   
what do i do with all the extra shrimp? i dont have another tank set up at the min so i cant re home them.
any ideas?? 
cheers guys


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (13 Jul 2010)

give them away, sell them, feed them to your fish, make tiny barbie sized shrimp cocktails, dry them and feed them to the neighborhood cats?

hehe, only serious about the 1st two..


----------



## Garuf (13 Jul 2010)

Sell or swap them most shops give credit to the tune of Â£0.50 - Â£1.50 a cherry shrimp or you could put them on the forum, many people will bite your hand off for them if the price is right.


----------



## Harkle420 (14 Jul 2010)

I will bite your hand off if you want to sell a few!! PM if you do


----------



## giwight (15 Jul 2010)

Hi,

If you still have any spare to sell I would be most interested.

Regards
George


----------



## bumcrumb (15 Jul 2010)

hi guys,
i would have sold them but its the posting part, i have no idea how to post these safely, how to catch in tank etc.
i could offer a collection only service


----------



## giwight (16 Jul 2010)

Hi,

Thanks anyway. For your information I understand they are usualy shipped in a breathable bag without air. See link

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/10-x-Kordon-b...m&pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item1c13abd366

Regards
George


----------



## bumcrumb (19 Jul 2010)

do you live far from me? if not you could always come down.ill look into the link you posted and let you all know if im selling and posting (you lot will be first   )


----------

